# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Shop recomondation for brakeline install

## 88wrangler

i need to replace all the brake lines on my 2000 silverado 1500 anyone know of a good shop to do this?  i have all new stainless steal prebent lines just need someone to put them in next week.  i would do it my self just dont have the time and i need the truck by the 20th.  i already got a quote from dempsys automotive but not sure if its a good deal or not.  i never had anyone else work on any of my vehicles.

thanks
Chris

----------

